# Bettas and Dwarf Gourami?



## rekoyu (Sep 20, 2010)

I have a 45g well planted long tank, currently I have 3 pairs of Dwarf Gouramis and two yoyo loaches. I'll be getting some more fish like neon tetras end of this week. I was thinking of getting one male Betta as well. Is it true gourami and betta wont get along?
Thanks!


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

its iffy but if u ask me i wouldn't risk it. bettas are just to much of a risk if you ask me.


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

I agree, bettas are aggressive and I would not get one with the fish you want to keep. They are very nippy.


----------

